# Lightroom mobile - another Sync Question



## svenruppelt (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello!
I am just using Lightroom Mobile on holiday in Morocco . Since my camera has Wireless LAN , I can export the images taken easily on my iPad. Here they are quick transferred into Lightroom. In quiet moments I really can edit the images quickly .
So now I have about 1000 images that are each approximately 14 MB big.
Now here comes the feature that is missing in my opinion :
Bypassing the cloud I want to take over the pictures at home just with the appropriate settings and changes in my Lightroom desktop.
How does it work if I have 14 GB ( !!!!) up- and back download ! How long should it take? And what an unnecessary traffic!
Or is there another solution for this already?
Greeting Sven


----------

